# CANADA



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

I like to keep these posts simple. Whats you opinions on this? Click below

http://www.cnn.com/2005/WORLD/americas/ ... index.html


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Quote:

Miller said Toronto, a city of nearly three million, is still very safe compared to most American cities, but the illegal flow of weapons from the United States is causing the noticeable rise in gun violence.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

With the logic some folks use for the "Illegal Flow" from South of us ...

I suppose we could just say "These are not Illegal Weapons" ...

They are just "Migrant Firearms."

but seriously ....

To imagine that now Canadians shouldn't have to blame their own folks for inflicting damage on Society in Canada ...

NOW ... American Firearm Owners must take the heat for violence in both America and Canada????


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Someone with some accurate facts and figures need to respond. From what I have read our cities are safer and guns crimes have declined in the US the last 5 years or so.
:******:

Maybe if Canada armed their citizens they wouldn't be on the increase :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The kind of programs that we once took for granted in Canada that would reach out to young people have systematically disappeared over the past decade and I think that gun violence is a symptom of a much bigger problem," Miller said.


The above is a quote from one of the guys blaming America. The real problem is identified in the statement he made. "The programs that we once took for granted" tells you that their socialist programs are failing. Like other socialist countries and states (Kalifornia) the working class can't keep paying for the freeloaders. Once the lazy have tasted socialism it is hard to wean them. These gangs have never grown up. It was from mommas breast to the government ----well you get the picture. A nation can not survive when there are more people taking from the government than putting into it.

They spoiled their brats, now they don't want to take the responsibility or admit their mistakes.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds like politicians are the same everywhere. Ducking for cover while trying to blame someone else for the very problems they themselves have created.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I truly feel sorry for our Canadian friends. One must wonder how much propaganda and other forms of bull**** one must be fed in order to believe that anything but the lack of responsible parenting was the cause of this shooting.

I mean, if you wanna live in Canada, because you believe a gun free society is a free society, thats your buisness. But if you cant get it through your kid's head that killing in anger and other acts of random violence are wrong, it wouldnt matter if there was a gun or not.

I do wonder how much blame the US would have gotten if all these rival gang members had stabbed eachother to death versus shooting at eachother.

Any bets on how long till the video game flag is tossed?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey any of you guys see the movie Hotel Rowanda? We should make sure no Canadians get a hold of a million machetties. Yeah thats right the French were to blame for that one ,importing all those big knives. :eyeroll: Just like we are responsible for what is happining in Canada!


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

The real problem we have up here is our spineless government that likes to play the blame game and that's what they're doing by saying all these guns are coming in from the states.They then try the old shuffle it off on how these people are so poor, so naturally it helps to go downtown and shoot poor 15 yr.old girls.I can tell you exactly whose to blame and that would be our weak boot licking government and thier appointed liberal judges who just slap the wrists of these no good gang trash and turn them back out on the street.They never say much about the stabbings,rapes and other crimes they commit but then how would they blame that on our friends down south.Remember awhile back when that nut job up in Alberta killed 4 RCMP officers, well guess what it was no handgun that came from the states and the justice system had turn him back out on the street after he'd told people he was going to shoot them, plus a child molestation charge and god knows what else but our good old liberal appointed judges turned him loose.Also don't build too much into the average canadian blaming the states because most of us know whose really to blame here and the liberals are actually using this **** to try to get re-elected playing the blame and fear game once again.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

To paraphrase Jerry Lee Lewis, Canada can kiss my.............................. But I mean that in a nice way. Wouldn't want to hurt anyone's feelings. Burl


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

To paraphrase Jerry Lee Lewis, i know she's only thirteen and my cousin, but she's still my wife.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Deathwind, sportsmen in Canada and the US are much the same. Likewise the liberals are a scourge on both sides of the border.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Plainsman, after a lot of thinking I am finally starting to agree with you, after going over a list of all the things us Liberals have burdened our great nation with. As I am 80 years old I do remember well when some of these programs were enacted. The first one of course is the Social Security Program then the following. Civilian Conservation Corp,Forty Hour work week,Min Wage, Child Labor laws, Subsidized School hot Lunch Program, Inoculation for all Children, F.D. I.C,(Federal Deposit Insurance Corperation) National Wildlife Refuge system,Sexual Haressment Laws,Long Term disabilty,Anti Trust Laws, EPA Toxic super Fund, Universal Womens suffrage, Medicare and Medicaid, Legal Holidays, Endangered Species act, And before we were in WW2 Our liberal President started a massive ship building program which perhaps had more to us winning that war then any single factor after all the Germans subs were sinking our Merchant Ships faster then we could build them,
and the lend lease kept the British afloat, So after the war the Marshall Plan was enacted which I as a Merchant Seaman during the war, was able to be on ships after the war hauling many shiploads of American grain to war torn Europe and Asia. After all that we were loved and respected all over the world, What have we now? Seen a bumber sticker in Alaska last fall that said (Hitler was a conservative and Jesus was Liberal) No I think I will remain a liberal.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The good things that have happened in this nation were not accomplished by liberals or conservatives alone, but by good men and women of both sides knowing what was right and what was wrong.

As you are 80 years old I would venture to guess you have fond memories of what the democratic party was at one time. Same here, but they are not the same today. Today the politicians right and left are more concerned with their personal power than they are the United States, or you and I. To maintain that power the liberals have chosen to appeal to radical groups. Conservatives have chosen to appeal to business. Then there is the social values that also differ. Many people think we can not loose our rights under the second amendment. I don't agree.

I agree with you , many of the things you listed are worthy of being proud of, but like I have said they were not accomplished by liberals alone.

I wish you a very happy new year adokken.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

They were accomplished by liberals from both partys.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Liberals of the years you talk about are the conservatives of today adokken. The liberals of today are the socialists of tomorrow.


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

If Toronto would enact a Right to Carry law I bet their gang problem and murder rate would drop out of sight just like in most of our cities in recent years. It's like the old bumper-sticker said, "When guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns."

*adokken*, Hitler was a socialist, and bragged about enacting the first comprehensive national gun-control policy. Jesus had compassion for the poor and downtrodden, perhaps like an old-fashion liberal, but don't forget what he said to the prostitute, "Go thy way and sin no more." Sin? No modern liberal believes in sin. Unless it's the sin of overturning Roe v. Wade, cutting taxes, or banning Gay Marriage.

Just my thoughts,
Dave


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Deerscarer.Hitler was a Fascist conservative, not like the Barry Goldwater type, a man I had a lot of respect for. Hitler had a lot in comman with some of todays extreme conservatives who hate and villify anyone that disagrees with their agenda. And some in this administration must of learned well as they use his method of if you lie often enough the populace will eventually believe it. which is evident when I read some of these posts.Hitler despised what you call liberals as the first thing he did in Norway was do away with all the Coop and Union leaders and what you would call liberal educators The right wing conservatives in Norway crawled out of the wood work and they were what we called Quislings. Years ago Senator William Fulbright said that America was the most Socialistic country in the world, except it was for the very rich. I find it ironic that we have had an on going battle against Communism since WW2 and now this administration has borrowed so much money from Communist China that they can destroy our economy at will. We have a lot of problems in America and they are not the fault of us Liberals.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Let's be honest neither party deserves all the credit or all the blame. Comparing Hitler to Bush is like comparing a liberal president to Stalin. Both are terrible exaggerations. I do believe there are those in Hollywood that think Stalin is a hero. There are many radicals on both sides. 
If you want the liberals to get the credit for all the good things, then also take credit for high taxes, moral decay, higher prices for commodities because of the imaginary boogyman in every product if the government doesn't approve it, soft on crime, and the list goes on and on. And, if you don't think that half the liberals would do away with the second amendment think again. I doubt if it would be one percent on this form, but you people reading this are far from the radical left, perhaps center, but no further left than that. The only ones on here that will not face the truth are those that are passionate about politics, and think they are centrists. Centrists read this and never respond. Those who write on here and think they are centrists can't face any other truths either. 
That said I currently enjoy all of you and miss the input from tailchaser, and Bob, I haven't heard much from you lately, what is happening with the fairtax? Are they making any headway?


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Good post Plainsman, you are to be complimented. although its questionable if Stalin has any body that has any respect for him in US anymore, but years ago I am sure he had his share of followers. But Hitler does have a lot of extremist followers. the Aryan Nation has a larger following then most of us want to admit. Time to leave the east coast and go back to GODS country for some ice fishing. :beer:


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

*Adokken*, you must be joking about your age. I do not believe you are 80. You are way too sharp for that. Also, I believe you are a college professor somewhere (perhaps retired if you really are 80?). I have met quite a number of professors; I hold a master's degree. I know how they argue. You are one as sure as I'm sitting at a keyboard right now.

-Dave

P.S. careful on that ice, it's been mild here lately.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Deerscarer, sorry to disapoint you but I was born in 1925 and how else would I be able to have been in WW2. No not a retired proffesor,but do argue with some occasionally. and managed to get a GED in the service.
Anyway fell through the ice once this winter and scared the hell out of me, couldnt reach bottom some how managed to get one leg on the ice and roll out. continued my snare line and caugth two coyotes before going to the truck. A nephew posted a picture in the trapping section so you can see me without horns. Good luck to you.


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

:lol: Adokken, you make me look forward to being 80. :lol:

-Dave


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Anyway fell through the ice once this winter and scared the hell out of me


Better be careful there Adokkon, Pat Robertson will swear that God was punishing you for saying terrible things...... :lol: Glad you're okay and stay off that thin ice.......


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

> A nephew posted a picture in the trapping section so you can see me without horns. Good luck to you.


*Adokken*, your hat does a good job of hiding the scars from the horn removal operation. :lol: You look as young as you argue; I would have guessed 60s from your picture as I have uncles in that age bracket and you don't look any older than them.
Thanks for gettin' those predators out of the system. :beer:

-Dave


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

You know men on this planet been killing each other for a very long time, if you can believe it, before Winchester or any other gun producer knew what a gun was.
Probally more people die in Canada from AIDS than gun shootings.
They win! 
I rather die from a gunshot wound than a wenier stuck in my butt.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

:beer:


----------

